# Why do you love Hilton Head?



## markbernstein (Apr 12, 2010)

This will be a fun topic, I hope.  To tell the truth, before we became Marriott owners last year, the idea of a vacation on Hilton Head never occurred to me.  As a location, it just wasn't on my radar.  Now, with so many Marriott properties there, I'm wondering if we should try it one of these years.

So to all you owners out there, and to those who have traded into it, why Hilton Head?  What makes it a great place for a vacation?  What do you like to do there?  What are the best things about it?

(Two things that might influence your answers.  First, it's usually just the two of us traveling, though there will be exceptions - next year, we plan to take our son, daughter-in-law, and two granddaughters to Orlando. Second, neither of us plays golf.  )


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the ocean and walking on the beach.  Love riding bikes on the flat bike paths that go all over the island.  Love that it's not too overbuilt (yet).  Love that it isn't too crowded- except around Harbor Town and Coligny in midsummer.  Love the live oaks and the spanish moss.

We don't play golf either but still like Hilton Head.  Used to go to Kiawah every summer but as kids got older there wasn't enough to do there.  Hilton Head has more going on but not too much.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish I could explain it, but it's just a feeling we get when we're there.  The peace, the tranquility, the slow pace of life, the air ...  don't know what it is that's different at Hilton Head than any other place we'd been, but we love it.  (So much that we've purchased a lot in a community just off the island for retirement in a few years.    )

For whatever reason Don relaxed and enjoyed himself on our first trip to Hilton Head more than I'd ever seen him be able to do anywhere else, that's probably the most important thing because he's worked so hard to get us to this point where we can enjoy such a nice vacation lifestyle.  Our "kids" are twenty-somethings and don't always travel with us but we enjoy ourselves whether they're with us or not.  Don and our son Steve golf, our daughter Eileen and I don't (although I'm thinking seriously of taking some lessons here at the local course.)  We all love the beach and we all love being able to sit around the table and enjoy home-cooked meals, which we don't get to do very often at home and which can't be done at hotel vacations.  I love birdwatching, and as much as they make fun of me for it they love the cool pictures I get 1 out of 20 birds.  We all love the bike-riding and kayaking and bocce on the beach and flying kites on the beach ...

It's just a place that brings out the best of all of us, and we think it will be the same for a good long time.


----------



## LiraBelle279 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's very relaxing. Everything is nestled beneath the trees - it reminds me of camping for some reason.  Back to nature I guess.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Know the feeling*



SueDonJ said:


> I wish I could explain it, but it's just a feeling we get when we're there.  The peace, the tranquility, the slow pace of life, the air ...  don't know what it is that's different at Hilton Head than any other place we'd been, but we love it.  (So much that we've purchased a lot in a community just off the island for retirement in a few years.    )
> 
> For whatever reason Don relaxed and enjoyed himself on our first trip to Hilton Head more than I'd ever seen him be able to do anywhere else, that's probably the most important thing because he's worked so hard to get us to this point where we can enjoy such a nice vacation lifestyle.  Our "kids" are twenty-somethings and don't always travel with us but we enjoy ourselves whether they're with us or not.  Don and our son Steve golf, our daughter Eileen and I don't (although I'm thinking seriously of taking some lessons here at the local course.)  We all love the beach and we all love being able to sit around the table and enjoy home-cooked meals, which we don't get to do very often at home and which can't be done at hotel vacations.  I love birdwatching, and as much as they make fun of me for it they love the cool pictures I get 1 out of 20 birds.  We all love the bike-riding and kayaking and bocce on the beach and flying kites on the beach ...
> 
> It's just a place that brings out the best of all of us, and we think it will be the same for a good long time.



We will be going to Hilton Head next month for the first time and it was interesting for me to read your comments about not knowing what it it but being able to relax.   The exact same thing happens to me when I walk into the unit at Lawrence Welk in Escondido and I keep telling people I don't know why?  If I did, my house would be the same way.  I sort of get that same feeling in Hawaii but the relaxation doesn't last.  Hope it works for me on Hilton Head.
Bart


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 12, 2010)

its' the only place I have ever relaxed. I think I like the small secluded island thing.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2010)

We loved the peace and laid back atmosphere of the area.


----------



## oceanpointeman (Apr 12, 2010)

markbernstein said:


> So to all you owners out there, and to those who have traded into it, why Hilton Head?  What makes it a great place for a vacation?  What do you like to do there?  What are the best things about it?



I'm glad you asked this question because my wife and I have wondered the same thing. We love going to Florida (West Palm, Sanibel, etc.) since we're mainly beach/ocean type of people. So it will be interesting to read why people love Hilton Head so much. What's the ocean like on Hilton Head (is it clear, dirty, etc.? What's the water temperature like in the Summer?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 12, 2010)

For us its the close proximity to the Sea Pines area. Its also not over commercialized, so it has a real homey feel to it. Its a close second to Maui for us as our favorite vacation spot.

This year we're going last week in August for my daughter's sweet sixteen celebration. Taking 3 of her friends. Going to be an adventure.


----------



## AMJ (Apr 12, 2010)

There are many reasons that I enjoy vacationing in Hilton Head. The early morning walks along the beach, the beautiful sunsets, the mostly shaded bike paths, and the outstanding restaurants are just a few reasons. DH and I like to drive to Charleston and Savannah while staying in HHI. Both places have so much history.   Although I prefer the gorgeous turquoise water in West Palm Beach for swimming, I still love Hilton Head.

Joyce


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Apr 12, 2010)

Besides the wide beaches upon which you can ride bikes, and the walking/bike paths in Sea Pines.....  I love the non-commercial feel of the Island (due to zoning requirements).  

Does it make is a little difficult to find a liquor store, or a certain restaurant -- or maybe even your Timeshare the first few times.......  Sure!

But I couldn't stand it if the "ABC liquor" or "Shells" signs lined the road like I recall in an area of Myrtle Beach that we stayed once.

My neighbor does not care for HHI because she finds it difficult to spend the day shopping at souvenir and junk shops.  She prefers Myrtle Beach.... and rightly so, IMO.


----------



## CMF (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the trees, the bike riding, the beach, the absence of neon, the wide beach, the golf, the Marriott properties, the marinas, the heated pools, the fact that I can drive there in about 9 hours.

Charles


----------



## Empty Nest (Apr 12, 2010)

Early morning walking on the beach
Shrimp and crab caught that day
Belks department store 

(three things we don't  have in Minnesota)


----------



## tombo (Apr 12, 2010)

The way the question was asked you will almost exclusivelly get responses from people that love HHI, and many people do love it. That being said I do not like HHI personally and several of my friends and co-workers feel the same way. We are big time beach people, but we love the beaches of the panhandle of Florida (Destin, Panama City, etc), Sanibel island, Tampa Bay area beaches etc. I am not trying to make anyone mad here, just stating that many do not like HHI. If you are used to beach resorts where you can drive along the ocean enjoying the views for miles and resort areas where all of the condos are ocean front, HHI will probably not be your cup of tea.

We had a company award trip to HHI a few years ago after going to Destin Florida the prior year, and the person who planned the HHI trip got blasted with complaints. He said that was the first and probably the last company trip we will have there, and we stayed oceanfront at the Westin Hilton head Island resort and Spa. It was a fantastic resort but once you left the resort there wasn't much to do on the Island outside of golf. We are going to Destin at the Sandestin Hilton again this year and the company said that this is the number one requested award location (we alternate locations each year between places like Destin, Panama City,Gatlinburg, Washington DC, New Orleans,Orlando, HHI, etc).

The beaches at HHI have brown hard packed sand unlike the white powdery sand on the panhandle of Florida, the water is not clear and turquoise colored as it is in many areas of the Gulf, and as you drive around the island there are very few places where you can actually even see a beach or the ocean. Most access to beaches is from gated communities where you have to drive through miles of condos, houses, and golf course holes before you finally arrive at the one or two resorts within the gated communities that are actually on the water. I love driving and looking at resorts and restaurants on the beach as I explore resort areas by car, and this is not possible to do on HHI. I can assure you that not everyone loves HHI, and not everyone loves the beach areas that I love. As a previous poster said their friend loves Myrtle Beach and didn't like HHI. 

I live in Mississippi and never go to the  Mississippi beaches that are less than 3 hours from my home to swim (I do go there to gamble) because the sand is not white and the water is not clear. Why go to a beach like that when I can drive 3 or 4 more hours and enjoy clear water to snorkle and swim in and spend days laying on sugar white powdery sand? I guess I am spoiled, but when I go to a beach I want white soft sand and clear water.  To each his own.

Many love HHI, but if you don't care to ride bikes, golf , or play tennis it might not be a beach destination that you will like. As you can tell from previous posts there are many that like it more than anyplace in the world. Try it and decide for yourself. If you do go make sure to not miss Savannah which is one of my favorite places I have ever been, and a place I will return to again. However when I return to Savannah I won't make the short drive to HHI. Been there, done that, and don't want to do it ever again. Just my opinion.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 13, 2010)

Tombo,

The question that heads this thread is "Why do you love Hilton Head" not "What are the pros and cons of Hilton Head" and that is why everyone has put positive things that they love.  Of course we all have things that we dislike there as well as the things that we like but that wasn't what was asked.  You sound like you are mad that some people like the area when you don't- we are all different and are entitled to our opinions just as you are entitled to yours.  As Allan says "So it goes".

tlwmkw


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 13, 2010)

Add me to the HHI lovers.  I agree that it is hard to explain.  It just has the right ambience and the right amount of activity for me.  Since we don't golf, it is a fairly inexpensive vacation too.  

I don't feel like we have to be up at dawn to make sure we don't miss any tourist attraction.  OTOH, we seem to find things to do every day even if its just the beach, pool or a bike ride.  We play Pirate golf and listen to Gregg Russell's silly concerts while eating an ice cream cone.  Take a couple of boat trips and the week is full.

Deb


----------



## tombo (Apr 13, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Tombo,
> 
> The question that heads this thread is "Why do you love Hilton Head" not "What are the pros and cons of Hilton Head" and that is why everyone has put positive things that they love.  Of course we all have things that we dislike there as well as the things that we like but that wasn't what was asked.  You sound like you are mad that some people like the area when you don't- we are all different and are entitled to our opinions just as you are entitled to yours.  As Allan says "So it goes".
> 
> tlwmkw



Not mad at anyone, and as I said before, not trying to make anyone mad. The OP and another poster (oceanpointeman) have never been to HHI and are considering using their timeshare week(s) to visit HHI. I just wanted to let them know that there are many things about HHI that many do not like before they comitted their timeshare week and their families vacation time to a trip there. 

Oceanpointeman asked if the water was clear or dirty at HHI, and no one else responded that the water is far from clear (if I say dirty someone will get mad). Should he be left to assume that it is clear since only positive posts are accepted? If Oceanpointeman goes to HHI expecting clear turquoise water and soft white sand like he is used to in West Palm and Sanibel Island, he will be sorely disappointed. Now he can go to HHI with his question answered honestly if he still wants to.

 If the posters on this thread all go to HHI for their first time and love it (like many across the US do), great, HHI has more fans. The positive posts here will have proved accurate and helpful for them.  If they decide to go to HHI and don't like it, at least they went with knowledge gleamed from posts by those that love HHI, and at least one who doesn't.


----------



## oceanpointeman (Apr 13, 2010)

tombo said:


> Oceanpointeman asked if the water was clear or dirty at HHI, and no one else responded that the water is far from clear (if I say dirty someone will get mad). Should he be left to assume that it is clear since only positive posts are accepted? If Oceanpointeman goes to HHI expecting clear turquoise water and soft white sand like he is used to in West Palm and Sanibel Island, he will be sorely disappointed. Now he can go to HHI with his question answered honestly if he still wants to.



FWIW, I really did appreciate tombo's reply along with the others. I think it's healthy to have different opinions. For my wife and I water color and temperature is important to us since we like to spend most of our time on the beach and in the water. However, we both really like the aspect of their being a lot of biking trails since we love to bike. We do understand what users have been saying about HHI regarding the feeling you get when you're on the island, since we get the same feeling when we're on Sanibel Island. In any case, there's a few other places where my wife and I want to go first (Aruba, ST. Kitts, etc.) before we head to HHI if ever do. Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 13, 2010)

About the beach - it's not dirty by any means, it goes on for miles and miles of wide-open expanse.  Walking it and biking it are so comfortable because it's a nice flat hard-packed sand that's also great for anchoring beach umbrellas and building sand castles.  From sun-up to nightfall you'll see folks strolling/biking the beach all day long - it's a great way to wake up with a cup of tea, a great way to pass an hour during your afternoon on the beach, and a great way to end the day after you've stuffed yourself with grilled tilapia and an ice cream cone.  The water in late May/late October is plenty warm enough for us New Englanders to swim for long stretches of time - none of that quick in/out we do up here in July in the cold water.  Mid-summer it would be even warmer, of course, but like every other eastcoast beach there are times when the jellyfish invade.  Low tide is great with the tide pools all over the place.  The water isn't blue-green but it's clear, we haven't come up against riptides or too-strong undertows, only once before a storm were the waves too much.

If we're comparing to Florida beaches, I like Hilton Head's better than Anna Maria Island because there the sand is just too soft for comfortable walking, and better than Marco Island because of the same thing with walking plus that water was cloudy (we couldn't see our feet standing knee-deep) when we were there in November.

Everybody else has already mentioned the restrictive zoning on Hilton Head; for some reason I always forget to mention that but it's one of the reasons we love it so much.  There are very few high-rises along the beach (built before zoning laws were enacted) and all of the homes/resorts sit back behind the dune line, so when you're out there it's just you and the other beachbums in a peaceful setting.  Inland everything along the roads is set back from the road with natural screening which definitely makes it difficult to locate things like Tom said, but the trade-off in beauty is well worth the difficulty.

I think everyone should see it at least once but don't mind a bit if some don't like it - leaves more peace for the rest of us.  

PS - Love Belk's too - it's very similar to Bell's in Florida but carries a bit more inventory for cooler weather so we can shop at Hilton Head for winter clothes, too, and they're less expensive/better quality than what's here at home.


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 13, 2010)

OP here.  All opinions are welcome.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 13, 2010)

One more thing about the beach - you can practically set your watch according to the Coast Guard's 2PM southward and back again flyover, or by the 10AM southward dolphin swim.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 13, 2010)

tombo said:


> Not mad at anyone, and as I said before, not trying to make anyone mad. The OP and another poster (oceanpointeman) have never been to HHI and are considering using their timeshare week(s) to visit HHI. I just wanted to let them know that there are many things about HHI that many do not like before they comitted their timeshare week and their families vacation time to a trip there.
> 
> Oceanpointeman asked if the water was clear or dirty at HHI, and no one else responded that the water is far from clear (if I say dirty someone will get mad). Should he be left to assume that it is clear since only positive posts are accepted? If Oceanpointeman goes to HHI expecting clear turquoise water and soft white sand like he is used to in West Palm and Sanibel Island, he will be sorely disappointed. Now he can go to HHI with his question answered honestly if he still wants to.
> 
> If the posters on this thread all go to HHI for their first time and love it (like many across the US do), great, HHI has more fans. The positive posts here will have proved accurate and helpful for them.  If they decide to go to HHI and don't like it, at least they went with knowledge gleamed from posts by those that love HHI, and at least one who doesn't.



I am not a world traveler, so I don't have alot to compare , but I can say that, yes Destin often (not ALWAYS, but often), has crystal clear turquoise water and you can see the bottom.  Not the case in HHI.  Clearwater has beautiful, manicured, powder soft sand, HHI has hard packed sand, and yes, the beaches are dirty (no, not coffee cup and cigarette butt dirty, NATURAL dirt...reeds that wash on the shore and never get picked up, so you walk thru and get them tangled in your toes, not the case with Clearwater).  

I have been to Clearwater hundreds of times, and the beach is beautiful.   I love the drive across the causeway and bridges with the beautiful condos stretched out, all the inlets, and being able to see the gulf open up in front of you.    We lived in Florida for 3 1/2 years.  And we left.  And DH and I have said often had we known about HHI before we moved to FL we probably would have chosen HHI instead. (just as well we didn't though, the public schools are in very bad shape).   It is just so _relaxing_.  _calming_.  We tend to be somewhat high energy people.  But something about HHI makes us slow down.  When DH is home, he is constantly in motion.  When we go to HHI, something changes in him.  He is able to leave his Type A personality behind, even if only for a week. He has never done that on any vacation.  The biggest decision he makes for an entire week is whether to grill or go out to dinner, or whether it's time to order a margarita yet or not.   He never gets irritated, agitated, impatient, etc.  Even the kids seem more relaxed.  I can run at a frenetic pace at home.  I want to kick back and do NOTHING (or, next to nothing) when I am on vacation.


----------



## Swice (Apr 13, 2010)

*Just back from there*

Just got back two days ago from HHI.

I hope to write a review soon.

Belk store-- funny.   The Belk in Charlotte is huge.    Actually went to "ladies night" last week in Hilton Head because my wife needed a new swimsuit.   Discovered Belk in Hilton Head is actually split -- women's in one part of the mall and Men's and Home Belk in another part of the mall.   

Anyway, Hilton Head is different from other beaches.    The beach itself is W-I-D-E...  so wide that bikers, runners and walkers do not get in the way of others.    Agreed, sand is not pure white and fluffy -- but is soft in front of some of the resorts (I guess some resorts replenish and groom?).   

Remember, Hilton Head is on the east coast- Atlantic.    So there are more waves and with the water always churning, it is more "cloudy."    I'm not aware of any "crystal" clear water on the east coast.     Marco Island is on the gulf and the water is more calm, so it does have a nicer blue/green color like you would find in some places in the Caribbean.   

On Hilton Head, you are in a nature preserve.     Buildings are not visible... lots of trees and plants.   I'll admit getting frustrated at times trying to find grocery store and restaurants.   

HHI is not a carnival-- there's the beach, golf, walking, biking, canoes, and fishing charters.    There's day trip to Savannah for old southern homes.    I can see why some people would get bored.    

Since we live in Charlotte, we have always gone to Hilton Head for long weekends and stayed in a hotel (the Marriott of course).   We had never spent a week in HHI before.    But we're glad we tried it and we will do it again.    Granted, I would not personally choose this kind of vacation every year... but I can see why some people would.    

It simply comes down to the kind of "experience" you are looking for.    Sometimes you want relaxation, sometimes you want activity.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 13, 2010)

tombo said:


> I just wanted to let them know that there are many things about HHI that many do not like


.

No offense intended or taken from your comments, but the sentence above is not accurate IMHO. I'd have to say MANY/MOST believe HHI beaches are very good, as opposed to what you suggest, that MANY do not like. I'd take a step further to say MANY/MOST would choose HHI over Destin Fla as a vacation destination. Right or wrong I get the impression that is the case.

I've never been to Destin, but besides the beach what else does it have to offer? I know one thing, I've been to beaches from Montauk to Maui, and HHI to Aruba, and HHI beaches are pretty special in my book, for all the reasons mentioned and more.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 13, 2010)

Tombo,

I agree that the water at HHI is not crystal clear and it would be lovely if it was.  I don't think the beachs are dirty at all though.  I've been to the gulf coast of Florida and found the beachs much more dirty with cig butts, trash, etc. and also more crowded.  I don't consider sea weed and natural materials to be dirty but then we all have our own opinions.  The coral sand is nice but I actually like the silica sand at HHI- its a matter of taste.  It's interesting to hear your opinion and I don't object to that- I was just pointing out the title of the thread and why everyone was posting things they love.  As I said there are things at HHI that I don't like too.  The relaxing vibe there is really the main selling point for me.  I haven't been to Destin but now I want to try it after your recommendation.  Sanibel is beautiful.

tlwmkw


----------



## Steve A (Apr 13, 2010)

Beach, water, restaurants.


----------



## topdog (Apr 13, 2010)

Trees, golf, beach, restaurants, bike paths.


----------



## tombo (Apr 13, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Tombo,
> 
> I agree that the water at HHI is not crystal clear and it would be lovely if it was.  I don't think the beachs are dirty at all though.  I've been to the gulf coast of Florida and found the beachs much more dirty with cig butts, trash, etc. and also more crowded.  I don't consider sea weed and natural materials to be dirty but then we all have our own opinions.  The coral sand is nice but I actually like the silica sand at HHI- its a matter of taste.  It's interesting to hear your opinion and I don't object to that- I was just pointing out the title of the thread and why everyone was posting things they love.  As I said there are things at HHI that I don't like too.  The relaxing vibe there is really the main selling point for me.  I haven't been to Destin but now I want to try it after your recommendation.  Sanibel is beautiful.
> 
> tlwmkw



Please re-read my posts. It wasn't me who said the beaches were dirty with natural debris, it was laurac260. I said the water at HHI is not clear and that the beaches are brown hard packed sand. 

It is said that a picture speaks a thousand words. Here are some web sites with pics of Destin and Panama City Beach. Many of the pics show the clear turquoise water and the snow white powder soft sand.
http://www.destin-ation.com/images/photos-destinbeach5.jpg
http://www.destinchamber.com/destin/2008photo-beach.asp
http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34543-w2-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html#23319338
http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34543-w4-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html#18319520
http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34543-w13-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html#1382201
http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34543-w16-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html#24919181
http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34543-w28-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html#24909058


I love Destin and Panama City Beach, and both are beautiful. I feel sure you would like it too if you like sanibel. Is it perfect? No. Too much commercialization and too few pristine areas. Lots of tacky tourist shops and lots of restaurants (many are great, many are chains, some are both). You can easily get to natural preserved areas at Grayton Beach State Park, St Andrews State Park, and Shell Island where ther are no buildings of any kind.  I have been to Kauai, Maui, Oahau, Freeport, Nassau, Cancun, Cozumel, Hilton Head, Myrtle Beach, New Smyrna Beach, South Beach, Daytona Beach, Malibu Beach, Venice Beach, Redondo Beach, Atlantic City Beach, and many more beach locations, and none have prettier softer white sugary sand than Destin and Panama City IMO. I can stand chest deep in the ocean in panama City or Destin and count my toes, and I am over 6 foot tall. The view from my balcony is fantastic and I can watch dolphins and sting rays swim under the water from my balcony and do so most mornings and afternoons. I go to the beach for soft sand and clear warm water. Destin and Panama City have those things and that iws why I prefer locations like this when I take a beach vacation. 

Destin and Panama City do not have giant oak trees covered with spanish moss like HHI does. Destin and Panama City do not have miles of shaded bike trails like HHI does. The stores and restaurants are not hidden due to zoning requirements like they are in HHI. Signs can be tacky and prolific in this area, not so in HHI. To each his own.

BTW, I also love the beaches of Sanibel Island, Naples, and West Palm Beach for their soft white sand and clear warm water.


----------



## mas (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been to HHI once (at Grand Ocean for a week).  I really liked the place, it's a great place for biking and lots of interesting restaurants.  

One thing I don't understand is the seasonal popularity.  I was there the first week of October and the crowds were manageable.  I can't imagine spending a summer week there and waiting two hours for a dinner reservation!


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 13, 2010)

mas said:


> I've been to HHI once (at Grand Ocean for a week).  I really liked the place, it's a great place for biking and lots of interesting restaurants.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is the seasonal popularity.  I was there the first week of October and the crowds were manageable.  I can't imagine spending a summer week there and waiting two hours for a dinner reservation!



I've never waited two hours for a dinner reservation in HHI, or any place for that matter.    If you had to wait that long for a reservation, the restaurant is mismanaged and will soon be out of business.  Perhaps you mean waiting that long for a TABLE.  Heck, I can do that on any given Saturday where I live.  (which is why I don't go out to dinner on Saturdays, unless of course I have reservations!)  We can only go in the summer due to kids in school.  I did not find  HHI to be too over crowded, either in July when we went, or August.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 13, 2010)

mas said:


> I can't imagine spending a summer week there and waiting two hours for a dinner reservation!


Neither can I and I vacationed on HHI regularly for 14 years before moving to the area two years ago. I have never had to wait more than about 15 minutes.

Many HHI restaurants take reservations. For other popular restaurants, you can usually get in quickly except in summer. In summer it takes a bit of planning, such as going to dinner at 5:00 to beat the crowd.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 13, 2010)

dirt is dirt.  Cigarette butts are dirt, pop cans are dirt, seaweed is dirt, dirt is dirt.  If it were on my patio I would sweep it all up together and put it in the trashcan without discriminating regarding what kind of dirt it is.  I stand by my assessment that the beaches are "dirty".  I still love HHI though, natural "dirt" on the beaches or not.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 13, 2010)

tombo said:


> Most access to beaches is from gated communities where you have to drive through miles of condos, houses, and golf course holes before you finally arrive at the one or two resorts within the gated communities that are actually on the water.


 
I am intrigued by HHI as a possible destination.  Can someone please explain this statement?  Some are saying that you can walk for miles and miles and this post seems to be saying that the island is full of condos. I am sure I'm misreading something. 

Anyway, if it is relaxing and not a whole lot to do, I can see why some would love it and some would hate it.  

Also, do you ride bikes on the beach (can't imagine this) or on paved bike trails?

TIA


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 13, 2010)

"I am intrigued by HHI as a possible destination. Can someone please explain this statement? Some are saying that you can walk for miles and miles and this post seems to be saying that the island is full of condos. I am sure I'm misreading something.
Anyway, if it is relaxing and not a whole lot to do, I can see why some would love it and some would hate it.
Also, do you ride bikes on the beach (can't imagine this) or on paved bike trails?TIA"  

Forgot how to quote...so just copied and pasted above.  Hope it works.

ace2000,

When we stayed at Grand Ocean (Christmas week a few years ago)  we rented bikes right there, and rode on the beach.  The sand is hard enough to not sink in once you are over softer sand closer to the resort.  I think it is a 12 mile beach, and you could connect with trails and then come back onto the beach.  

Grand Ocean is right on the beach, so you don't have to ride through miles of condos, but in other areas you might.  We had an ocean front even though we were exchanging, and three generations...all loved it!  A bit cold for the pools in December, but we all got wet at some point.


----------



## tombo (Apr 13, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> I am intrigued by HHI as a possible destination.  Can someone please explain this statement?  Some are saying that you can walk for miles and miles and this post seems to be saying that the island is full of condos. I am sure I'm misreading something.
> 
> Anyway, if it is relaxing and not a whole lot to do, I can see why some would love it and some would hate it.
> 
> ...



The beaches are all public as they are everywhere in the US, so once you get to a beach you can walk as far as you want to on the beach. What they did when they developed the Island is they sold all the land adjacent to the beaches which was then developed into communities with houses, condos, motels, and golf courses (with some set aside as nature preserves). The bike trails meander through these gated communities. Some communities you can only enter if you are staying there in a house or condo. Some (like Sea Pines) can be accessed for a fee. The main public roads on HHI run through the interior of the island. You can drive all over the majority of HHI (including in the numerous gated communities) and never catch a glimpse of a beach or even the ocean. Inside the majority of the gated communities only a few homes, condos, or motels have the coveted ocean front locations and they control all of the ocean front parking access within those communities. Most homes and condos are on golf courses, canals, or in wooded areas. Some of the gated communities (plantations as they are called) don't even have access to swimable beaches. Other than 4 public beach access points the roads to the ocean and the ocean front parking is private.

Here are the beach access directions from the HHI website http://www.hiltonheadisland.com/beach.htm  :

"Public Access to Hilton Head Island Beaches:
The Town of Hilton Head Island provides four (4) Public Beach Accesses as follows:
- Alder Lane Beach Access off South Forest Beach Drive - Parking available.
- Beachfront at Coligny Circle - Parking available.
- Driessen Beach Park at the end of Bradley Beach Road - Parking available.
- Folly Field Beach Park off Folly Field Road - Parking available.
- All Plantations with beaches have numerous beach access points for their guests.
- All major Island Hotels have beach access for their guests."


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ann and Tombo... thank you for the replies.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 13, 2010)

small
safe
relaxing
beautiful
green
easygoing
quiet
elegant
memorable


----------



## jme (Apr 14, 2010)

*HH island, a low country paradise*

(Was gonna stay out of this thread, but......just couldn't) 

Here's an aerial view of HH Island. For those who haven't been before, do some serious close-ups to see how the roads look.  Miles and miles of condos???  maybe, but you can't find them for the trees, even if you tried, and that's just as true if riding by them in a car....not just the aerial view.  

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...484,-80.753288&spn=0.135125,0.305214&t=h&z=12


Been all over....literally everywhere in Florida, upper Atlantic Coast, West Coast, Hawaii, Bahamas, Caribbean including Virgin Isles and more, European beaches, but Hilton Head is where we return time after time. At least 50+ weeks in last 12 years. 

Most find HH to be so dense with trees and foliage that they have difficulty finding and identifying local destinations. Codes discourage flashy signs (building codes allow only natural building materials for homes and resorts as well as signs). It may be the ONE island that does this, and the ONE island that has "interior roads" which don't view the ocean as you travel along. But...despite the view of some, that's a GOOD thing, certainly not the opposite.  Some prefer a country road to an interstate......maybe that's a valid analogy for Hilton Head's distinct difference, because it's a state of mind as well as a tangible place. 

At a hundred other beaches you can ride down "ocean drive" and see the dives, the seafood houses, the high-rise after high-rise, the clubs, the water parks, the putt-putts, the bars, the car washes, the ABC store, the gas stations, the parking lots, the salesmen waving signs, the trinket shops, the motels, the drug stores, the pancake houses, the occasional condemned house, oops there's the ocean, another parking lot.... 

In that sense, Hilton Head is totally set apart.....  For those who don't mind a convertible overly full of loud, smoking, half-dressed, drunk teens with speakers blasting and beer cans flying, try Myrtle Beach, Destin, Panama City, Tampa, or most anywhere else. You'll never see that once, ever, at Hilton Head. 

If you instead want a unique setting with meandering lagoons, vast peaceful marshlands, winding roads thru "tunnels" of moss-covered oaks, gators lying alongside the banks, motionless herons staring at you as though you really didn't see them, pelicans flying in formation low over the water, dolphins playing in the ocean every morning like clockwork, couples splashing as they walk along in the ankle-deep surf, families biking while eating ice cream cones (on the beach or along trails), people sunning by the pools while deep into a great book and no sounds but splashing water and laughter, try Hilton Head.  The beach is so wide you can ride bikes side-to-side as well as up and down the beach.  Or walk for miles, at times going several hundred yards without passing anyone. 

The one word, or essence,  you will hear over and over in describing Hilton Head .....is tranquility----not a word you will hear in the same sentence with ANY other beach destination.  Some people desire more action, more glitz, more whatever......at HH you'll need and want less.  Thank goodness there's such a spot. It's a paradise of Carolina Low Country sights and sounds. More sights than sounds......Won't find it anywhere else. Certainly not on the gulf. 
A most memorable sound may well be a distant pelican hitting the water while diving for a fish, or a froggy chorus at night around a lagoon.  Or a breeze on the beach so loud in your ear that you can't use a cell phone....(oh darn). 

One thing that Hilton Head is NOT, is dirty.  (That's a good one.)  In 40+ years of knowing every inch of that island and beach, that is an accurate statement. If HH is dirty, then what word could I use to describe ANY other beach? Contaminated, filthy, condemned? Surrounded by yellow tape? For those who know, nothing needs to be said about HH's state. It's a clean, beautiful, upscale, well-kept, well-respected, and loved place, as much as a place could be. People there wouldn't allow it to become otherwise, and I know full well how passionate they are about that.  

The beach has light tan-colored reeds for 2-4 weeks in summer due to the summer storms, blowing the marsh reeds out, then back onto shore. Most of it is up very high near the dunes where high tide stops, almost like a crop of reeds has been laid out in neat rows for old-fashioned roofers to come by and harvest.   Actually it's kind of pretty, and serves naturally as sea turtles' nesting cover. Somebody planned it that way----- Same one who made the glorious sunsets over the inland waterways, a sight not to be missed. 

Have you ever "heard" a sunset at Hilton Head.  You have to be totally still for three minutes.  If you are, you'll hear the "deafening silence" of the sun melting from orange to pink to red to ........nothing.   Hmmmm, maybe try that again the following night. Gotta listen closely----it happens so quickly. 

And that's what I love about HH..............the timeless days filled with .......not much.  Everywhere you go, it's simply a gorgeous post-card picture come to life....and you're in it.

Maybe your thrill is a burger on a grill, a board game with lots of laughter, a distant crash of the ocean waves in the dark from the open window, or that special fresh salty ocean smell that says you're at peace, when all the while you're sore all over from biking for three hours. 

Then soon enough, morning coffee on the balcony, listening to nature's sounds.  Starting the process of making the toughest decision of the day...where to eat dinner that night.  

There are so many great restaurant spots on HH that it's tough to decide. Some are not so well known. So you have to know where to go....."there are popular places, and there are popular places".....some for tourists and some for those who had a great and fulfilling day.  Makes a difference.  Come and see.   jme


----------



## Janette (Apr 14, 2010)

We live in Sun City Hilton Head and love the low country. We vacationed on Florida's gulf coast for many, many years and thought the kids would be bored if they did not have the carnival atmosphere. We were surprised that they loved HHI when we first came here. They learned to entertain themselves with fishing nets, bikes, pools, etc. They didn't want to get dressed to go out for dinner so we ended up eating in the condo and grilling for most meals. Hubby is a bike rider, I am a beach walker and we are both avid readers. We live 13 miles from the bridge and still vacation on the HHI several weeks a year. We also like the blue water of West Palm and just had a delightful week on Grand Cayman. What did we do on Grand Cayman? We snorkeled, read books, made new friends, enjoyed the sun rise and sun set. We were at Morritt's which is rather isolated. We don't need a constant party. Our entire family will be on HHI in July because my children want their children to grow up appreciating the beauty of the island and knowing how to have fun without being constantly entertained. We love our tourists and the money they bring to our economy but we are rather glad that this beautiful place is not everyone's cup of tea. It does get crowded in the summer but we often don't leave the resorts once we arrive. We get to eat at the restaurants year-round.


----------



## tombo (Apr 14, 2010)

JME, that is a great post, and many feel like you and LOVE HHI. It was heartfelt and HHI has many devotees like you which is why there are so many houses and condos on the island. From the air they are hard to see, but they are simple to see as you drive through the gated communities when you are under the foliage and looking at the residences. These homes/condos have driveways, mailboxes, parking lots, and they aren't hidden by giant bushes. As you drive along in the communities, as you play golf, and on bike rides you can compare the modest homes and the mega homes, the small condos and the large condo complexes.

I go to the beach for the beach, when I want to visit woods I go to national parks or I just go to the deer camp for a weekend. I have woods everywhere around where I live, but I do not have white sand beaches and clear warm ocean water. Vacation is getting away from the routine and experiencing something different. I understand how people from big cities love to get out to nature and the wooded surroundings of HHI are a unique treat. It is very pretty to drive under the moss covered oaks. I just want to see the ocean and beaches as much as possible when I go on a beach vacation. To each his own.

Some of the things you said make me feel like HHI might be a place I would like to go. Since I have been to HHI, I know it is not for me at all, but if I only had your post to read I would be looking to exchange for a week there right now. I am simply presenting another view of HHI. People who haven't ever been can go and decide for themselves if they like it or not, or they can decide not to go from what they hear after reading both the pros and cons of HHI. 

 I can't enjoy visiting an island where you can't see the ocean as you drive around. For goodnes sakes, it is an ISLAND surrounded by water. They had to try and block all of the water views when they planned this thing. I could have been 100 miles inland and had the same views as I had on HHI as I drove to get groceries, to sightsee, and to go out to eat. I guess Hawaii got it wrong. Perhaps Maui should be like HHI where you drive all around the island and never see water or beaches. Kauai has preserved 80% of the island as natural with no development allowed, yet they somehow have built roads all over the island where you can view the ocean as you drive from place to place. On Oahu I guess Pearl Harbor should be enclosed behind a gated community where only guests or owners could see it. Waiikiki beach should have a wall put up where none but those staying at the Hilton can see it (of course if you can find beach access you can walk on the beach for miles). No access to or views of the Bonzai pipeline or north shore beaches unless you are a guest in the local gated community. If Hawaii changed to only interior public roads where you coudn't see the ocean or beaches, you could change vacation destinations and simply drive through the Villages in central Florida seeing the golf courses and palm trees and pretend you are on a Hawaiian Island and get the same experience without buying air tickets. While on vacation on an Island (or any beach destination) I love to be reminded constantly of where I am as I drive around with frequent glimpses of the ocean and the occassional sweeping vista where I can see nothing but beaches and ocean. All Islands other than HHI that I know of offer beautiful Ocean Views from public roads as you drive around (Hawaii, Aruba, Bahamas, Cozumel, St Maarten, St Thomas, Bali, etc, etc,etc). Some think HHI's planning of the public roads on the interior of the Island where all views of the water are blocked is a great thing,I think HHI got that wrong, and it is the single biggest reason I don't want to return to HHI. 

Of course this is my personal opinion and I won't post it again on this thread. Feel free to disagree. You will not hurt my feelings, and I am not trying to hurt anyone's feelings who loves HHI. Most of you here do love HHI, and many (possibly most) who have never been will feel like you and love HHI too if they go. But for those of you who visit HHI and feel like myself after you leave, at least you were warned in advance.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

*I get it!*

After reading this thread, for us, this seems like our kind of place.  We don't like the tourist 'trap' stuff and love the outdoors.

For others, I can see why they might not like HHI.  Anyway, I appreciate hearing both perspectives and thanks again to all!


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 14, 2010)

What's not to love about HHI as many have already written so well?

But remember it's a 1970's planned resort island for the upper/middle class for recreation and some peace and quiet.  It's not Myrtle Beach and it's not Palm Beach.  The miniature golf courses are not easy to spot but neither are the  grocery stores and shopping malls.  It's a day drive to either Charleston or Savannah which are both great southern cities for an abundance of local charm and history.  

I cannot wait to return!


----------



## HenryT (Apr 14, 2010)

*Why Does it Have to be an Either Or?*

I was going to stay out of this conversation also, but...

Variety is the spice of life! I love Hilton Head. I also love to go to beach locations where there is more going on such as Myrtle Beach, the Florida Panhandle, the Caribbean, Hawaii, etc. 

If I only went on 1 vacation per year I would not be happy just going to Hilton Head; but I go on 4 vacations per year and if 1 (or 2) of those vacations every year was Hiltion Head that would be great. Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't!

One of the main reasons people love to exchange is so that they can experience different locations and enjoy what those locations have to offer. There have been many posts in this thread describing what Hilton Head has to offer as well as what some other areas have to offer. When someone feels like they will be in a Hilton Head kind of mood they can reserve Hiltion Head and when they feel like they will be in a Myrtle Beach, or  Florida Panhandle, or other location kind of mood they can plan on going to those areas as well.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 14, 2010)

Mark, You are right next to us in Plymouth.   After experiencing the island during the rush of Easter and slow down in the fall we have settled on Spring as our favorite time of year.   Especially April.  It's a feast to the senses.   

The experience of a HHI vacation begins as we pull out of the driveway.   With the grass still brown and maybe even a bit of snow for every 5 hours down the road we advance a month of Spring.  I've tried both the 275/75/40/26/95 route and the 275/80/77/26/95 route and prefer the W.VA and VA mountain-valley views of the latter.   We make the driving to a vacation part of the experience by stopping whenever possible at favorite spots for meals.   One of them is in Marrietta OH at http://www.mariettaohio.org/leveehousecafe.   Weather permitting I can sit outside on the Ohio River and watch crew teams float by.   

The rush I get through the W.Va and VA mountains increases as I cross the South Carolina border.   Or maybe it's just picking up again after getting around Charlotte (The worst part of the trip, definitely use the connector that goes around to the west--DO NOT GO THROUGH).   

Translate the song "Rocky Mountain High" to "Low Country High".   My goal is to exit 95 as soon as I can.   You can either take the Coosaw Scenic Drive near Coosawatchee or the Old House Rd. at Ridgeland.   These lead to Lowcountry Dr. and the Okatie Hwy. which take you to 278 and the island.   I crack the window and wait for that first breath of muddy marshland.   Hopefully the tide is low which intensifies the smell.   No, it's not a fragrance I want to dab behind my ears but I can't get enough of it when in the area.    My heartbeat quickens and I think I'm the happiest person on the road.   

Back to those senses.   Taste--the food.   You've read many of the favorites.  Touch--the sand, the grass, the bike saddle on your bum.  Sight--flowers, foliage, the sway of the marsh grass, sunrise, sunset, the lights of Tybee Island across the ocean at night, the moon's reflection on the ocean, Spanish moss, dolphins rolling by, sunshine that beckons you out of bed.   Sound--spring storms, opening the door right by your bed and waking up to waves crashing on shore, the birds of our summer.  Smell--the marsh, the sea air, new Spring flowers opening nearly every day, new mown grass.   What to do first when the car is unloaded????   Oh, there's so many option and the other posters have mentioned them all.   

Why do I return to Michigan?  Well I've tried HHI in the summer.   Use to summer in Beaufort when I was growing up.   You can walk out of the shower and feel as sticky as you went in.   The heat and humidity of summer will suck all the joy out of what I personally experience while on HHI in March/April/May.   The Spring air has a crispness that invites you to play hard.   That's why I return to Michigan.   When I come home this place is just waking up and I get to enjoy it all over again.   Get the March/April issue of Midwest Living and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hilton Head Island vs. Sanibel Island*



jme said:


> The one word, or essence,  you will hear over and over in describing Hilton Head .....is tranquility----not a word you will hear in the same sentence with ANY other beach destination.



JME has given a wonderful description of Hilton Head Island, but this one statement isn't quite right.  Hilton Head is not the only tranquil beach destination in America.  

My two favorite beach locations in the eastern US are Hilton Head Island and Sanibel Island.  BOTH of these locations offer wonderful tranquility.  (In fact, Sanibel is even more tranquil than HHI...if the truth be told.)  Both islands also offer beautiful beaches, natural surroundings, lots of trees, great bike paths, and an awesome place to unwind and forget all of your stress and cares.

In comparing the two locations, here are some observations:

Advantages of Hilton Head Island:

1)  Better dining and shopping options
2)  Newer timeshares with much better swimming pools
3)  More upscale all around
4)  Better miniature (and regular) golf
5)  More variety of activities

Advantages of Sanibel Island:

1)  Much prettier water!!!  Gorgeous blue-green color, warmer, clearer
2)  Softer sand on the beach
3)  Less crowded
4)  More tropical and better beach weather
5)  Even stricter building codes and lower density development

Both are great places to vacation!  In fact, I'm going to Hilton Head next month and can't wait.  Hilton Head offers a more refined vacation than Sanibel with more to do and more luxury.  In contrast, Sanibel is more unspoiled, less built-up, and offers a much nicer experience if your goal is to swim in the gulf/ocean and really focus mainly on the beach.  Which island you'll like the best just depends on what you are looking for.  I love them both.

Steve


----------



## Pat H (Apr 14, 2010)

It's that feeling thing for me. Can't explain it in words. I will be moving to Sun City Hilton Head later this year. That's how much I like HHI. I feel like I am getting the best of both worlds!


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 15, 2010)

jme said:


> (
> One thing that Hilton Head is NOT, is dirty.  (That's a good one.)  In 40+ years of knowing every inch of that island and beach, that is an accurate statement. If HH is dirty, then what word could I use to describe ANY other beach? Contaminated, filthy, condemned? Surrounded by yellow tape? For those who know, nothing needs to be said about HH's state. It's a clean, beautiful, upscale, well-kept, well-respected, and loved place, as much as a place could be. People there wouldn't allow it to become otherwise, and I know full well how passionate they are about that.
> 
> jme



No need to get defensive.  No one said HH was dirty, including me.  I said the BEACH was dirty.  I did not use the words contaminated, filthy, or condemned.  I did not say anything about "yellow tape".   What I said was, that some beaches (Clearwater being one of them) regularly manicure their sand, which leaves it in a sparkling pristine condition.  HHI leaves the reeds laying on the beach (and yes, if you look closely, you WILL see cigarette butts intermingled in them).  Dead reeds in my opinion make the beach look dirty.  This was a bit of a turnoff for me.  I get that HHI is into "naturalism".  I won't discount that.  But the reeds on the beach does keep me from referring to the beach as "pristine", or clean, like I would Clearwater beach.  I still love HHI, we just bought a timeshare there, to _use_, not just for trade-in value.   I appreciate the fact that you love HHI.  I do too.  If it was not for the fact that the public schools are in such bad shape we'd consider moving there.  I love the laid back feel, and could happily live in flip flops 9 months out of the year.  I just don't particularly enjoy decomposing vegetation on the beach, that's all, not to look at, and certainly not to get tangled up in my toes as I walk.  To each his own.


----------



## zcrider (Apr 15, 2010)

*great thread!*

I have been to neither Destin nor HHI, but both are on my list of places I want to visit.  Now I know a lot more about both!  Sounds like I would love both locations for totally different reasons/experiences.  I have to tell you some people on here should write books the way you expain things makes it all come to light........I would be like most people and just write "I like the way I feel when I am there."  But some of you can really paint a picture with words!  Way to go.  
  I also enjoy the comments from people who don't like HHI b/c I can see the cons of the place too and know what to expect before I go, that way I am not dissappointed by anything.  
  Thanks for all this information everyone!


----------



## Kel (Apr 16, 2010)

HHI was OK.  The beaches were beautiful.  We spent a week there after a family reunion in North Carolina.  For us, it would be nice for a long weekend.  It was a little too slow for the week for us.   We did a lot of site seeing (Savannah, Charleston, etc.).    

The thing we remember most was a lot of overweight people on bikes, greasy food at the restaurants and a lot of smokers.  That kind of turned us off.


----------



## jme (Apr 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> JME has given a wonderful description of Hilton Head Island, but this one statement isn't quite right.  Hilton Head is not the only tranquil beach destination in America.
> 
> My two favorite beach locations in the eastern US are Hilton Head Island and Sanibel Island.  BOTH of these locations offer wonderful tranquility.  (In fact, Sanibel is even more tranquil than HHI...if the truth be told.)  Both islands also offer beautiful beaches, natural surroundings, lots of trees, great bike paths, and an awesome place to unwind and forget all of your stress and cares.
> 
> ...



Steve, point very well taken.  I do know about Sanibel, and you are right.....it is much more tranquil than HH. I totally agree.  Didn't mean to exclude it......just didn't think about it.  Sanibel is still not so much marketed, and that's a good thing for those who don't want it to become too busy. They're not begging for tourists.  For us, it's a long, long trip down, and not being a fisherman, I haven't ever been there, but have friends who have described it well to me, and they love it....(did hear that the fishing is excellent).  I was mainly referring to beach destinations that were more popular, well-known, a bit more crowded, so to speak...not as obscure, etc. 
For "laid back", Sanibel ranks highly. 

 So, i stand corrected; at the same time, i was obviously exaggerating  (but not much) ..... certainly didn't mean "every single solitary beach destination", but certainly most. There are many many remote, less-traveled beaches in Florida alone (see Travel Channel's "Top 10 Beaches in Florida" show which comes on cable every now and then) and you'll see a few beautiful and uncrowded ones. A couple are State Parks.     Anyway, I was mostly referring to the 20 or so most often touted beach destinations that most families know. ...the Daytonas, Myrtles, Destins, Panama City's, Tampas, Clearwaters, etc., etc.

One reason Sanibel may not be OUR perfect spot is that it is a bit "too tranquil" .....  I love tranquility, but i have to eat out, too.......Hilton Head has a nice blend.....a ton of peace and quiet AND a lot of nice restaurants. Basically whatever you want. Sanibel doesn't have the blend, and Myrtle for instance doen't have enough peace and quiet.  

So i guess i'm speaking of the unique island of HH as being my definition of the perfect spot. Others want more action; many want none.  NO big deal.  for tombo, an ocean drive is critical......but 99% of beaches have that, so I like that HH doesn't. But there's plenty of ocean, though (same amount actually), because I've seen it.....we go there and put our toes in the sand!!! I don't exactly want to see it from a car window.  I know it's there already. The lack of an ocean drive is what makes HH unique. 

 Also, an important observation may be that HH originally had tons of private residences, and they never wanted commercialization at all, so an ocean drive NEVER made sense----that would have never worked.  The oceanfront residents just didn't want to deal with a busy highway at their back doorstep, hence the gated communities with roads leading in, but away from the ocean views....They wanted to walk on the beach, not drive by it. SEE the beach from their bedrooms, not drive by it. "Be" there, as opposed to "going" there. But, it became very popular, perhaps too much.  I went there as a child, and remember how REALLY quiet it used to be. It still has a ton of that, but not as much as 30-40 years ago. 

Enough already.....everybody likes different stuff.  Fine.  I simply wanted to describe HH correctly, and point out a few things that maybe were unclear. I wanted people to know that HH is definitely not "dirty"....never has been.  If anything, it's at the far end of the spectrum in the other direction. 

[[[[[And laurac, of course i know you meant "the beach", and the beach is still not dirty at HH. I see an occasional plastic cup on the sand, too, but that doesn't mean they're scattered all over.....(and i pick them up)......it was an anomaly, i promise. Just take my word for it.  So, you saw a cigarette butt in the reeds? there are a few careless people everywhere.  The HH Chamber of Commerce didn't spread them out.  You must have been in front of the Holiday Inn, and you saw an isolated phenomenon. And whose definition besides yours makes "reeds" dirty?  Those are as much a part of any beach as shells, dunes, driftwood, rock formations, and occasional naturally-occuring debris.  It's called nature.  "Groomed beaches" are certainly fine, and most likely extremely beautiful, but who wants "Miami Beach" every day?  At your groomed beach, did they allow sea gulls to fly overhead, or did they shoot them?
I've reluctantly never been to the NC Coast's Outer Banks, or to Virginia Beach, but i imagine that the beaches there are also a lot more "natural" and perhaps full of naturally-occurring things......even the dreaded and dirty reeds........But many people love that sort of environment.  I've not seen many artists' renditions of "groomed beaches", have you?  But rather the opposite adorns many and most art galleries, and those scenes evoke the real emotions of unspoiled beaches. If you look amongst those ugly reeds, you'll see dozens of tiny crabs scurrying to hide, and it's a fascinating sight, especially to children. ]]]]]

back to gist of post:  another less well-known island:  Sea Island is an even more secluded and upscale place along the southern (Georgia) coast.....it doesn't have an ocean drive either, and will never have the development that HH has had, so it's more extreme........I don't think HH ever planned on becoming so developed, but it happened.  So it doesn't have a view of the ocean unless you're staying there....is that a bad concept? Heck no.  

If anything, this thread WILL end up being a very good one, and serving a great purpose-------it will provide everybody with great information about several different places, and many will decide one way or the other about what sounds good for their own family.  If we didn't say, "Well, this place doen't have this, and that place doesn't have that", we'd never know!  and we do need to know.  Steve, Thanks for mentioning Sanibel.  jme


----------



## jme (Apr 16, 2010)

Kel said:


> The thing we remember most was a lot of overweight people on bikes, greasy food at the restaurants and a lot of smokers.  That kind of turned us off.




You mean "tourists"?  

Are you sure you weren't at Myrtle Beach during Bike Week? 

If you're indeed talking about Hilton head, you definitely picked the wrong restaurants, and maybe the wrong weekend----was it a Memorial Day weekend, or July 4th, or what? What you described is unusual. (didn't you know, HH only has perfect, "beautiful people".   lol)

......but i think every vacation spot has those kind of establishments.  Thank goodness, HH doesn't have many.  Certainly not like other beaches in comparison. If you read the recommendations for HH on TUG, you'll NEVER run into places like that....i haven't, and i would despise them as much as you. That's disgusting.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 17, 2010)

jme said:


> [[[[[And laurac, of course i know you meant "the beach", and the beach is still not dirty at HH. I see an occasional plastic cup on the sand, too, but that doesn't mean they're scattered all over.....(and i pick them up)......it was an anomaly, i promise. Just take my word for it.  So, you saw a cigarette butt in the reeds? there are a few careless people everywhere.  The HH Chamber of Commerce didn't spread them out.  You must have been in front of the Holiday Inn, and you saw an isolated phenomenon. And whose definition besides yours makes "reeds" dirty?  Those are as much a part of any beach as shells, dunes, driftwood, rock formations, and occasional naturally-occuring debris.  It's called nature.  "Groomed beaches" are certainly fine, and most likely extremely beautiful, but who wants "Miami Beach" every day?  At your groomed beach, did they allow sea gulls to fly overhead, or did they shoot them?
> I've reluctantly never been to the NC Coast's Outer Banks, or to Virginia Beach, but i imagine that the beaches there are also a lot more "natural" and perhaps full of naturally-occurring things......even the dreaded and dirty reeds........But many people love that sort of environment.  I've not seen many artists' renditions of "groomed beaches", have you?  But rather the opposite adorns many and most art galleries, and those scenes evoke the real emotions of unspoiled beaches. If you look amongst those ugly reeds, you'll see dozens of tiny crabs scurrying to hide, and it's a fascinating sight, especially to children. ]]]]]



       sigh......whatever you say dear .....


----------



## Cavalier (Apr 19, 2010)

*We enjoy HHI a few weeks a year*

We purchased 2 OF weeks, during initial construction at GO sight unseen and 
visit every year.  Remember the open air bar at the Crows Nest.  Then we bought a week at Barony.  Basically spring and autumn season.

Our girls grew up on the beach.  We enjoy crabbing, dining out and doing absolutely nothing as time allows.

The beaches and surf are safe for children but you still need to keep an eye on them when in the water.

At the Marriott time share if you are a cigar smoker it is now very challenging to find a peaceful shady spot to enjoy a fine cigar.


How times change.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cavalier said:


> At the Marriott time share if you are a cigar smoker it is now very challenging to find a peaceful shady spot to enjoy a fine cigar.
> 
> 
> How times change.



Well, I'm sure you know that beauty (of a cigar) is in the eye of the inhaler!


----------



## Cavalier (Apr 21, 2010)

_Well, I'm sure you know that beauty (of a cigar) is in the eye of the inhaler!_
As opposed to cigatettes, you do not inhale while enjoying a fine cigar.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cavalier said:


> _Well, I'm sure you know that beauty (of a cigar) is in the eye of the inhaler!_
> As opposed to cigatettes, you do not inhale while enjoying a fine cigar.



Some things are not meant to be taken literally...


----------



## kbutterly (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been lurking, but I just had to jump in here.  I am a native New Yorker, and I spent my teen years living in the Hamptons; I graduated from East Hampton High School.  To my mind, HHI has the same laid-back, up-scale vibe that the Hamptons have, without all the annoyances:



obnoxious celebrities (can you say Alec Baldwin?)

no reasonably priced stores for day to day items 

no good grocery stores (we drive to Bridgehampton for weekly groceries)

terrible drivers (NY city residents often drive so rarely and only in city traffic that they are terrible country drivers)

We found HHI almost by accident; I needed a stopover for the family while driving back to Florida from NY.  HHI was just the right location.  I said to my husband, not 15 minutes after driving onto the island, that I wanted to come back.  We bought at Surfwatch three days later, during construction, and have never regretted it.  We bought a second week as a resale, and are working on a few more weeks...

I still enjoy going to the Hamptons, but when my Mom passes away, I doubt I'll go back except for reunions.  Fish and Chips at Lunch and the boats at Gosman's and the Montauk Lighthouse just aren't worth the drive.

Question to those of you who mentioned crabbing:  Do you have any recommendation of companies to use, or do you just do it on your own?  I used to go crabbing when I was a kid and I think my kids would love it!

All the best,
Kathryn


----------



## jwq387 (Apr 23, 2010)

*hilton head island*



tombo said:


> The way the question was asked you will almost exclusivelly get responses from people that love HHI, and many people do love it. That being said I do not like HHI personally and several of my friends and co-workers feel the same way. We are big time beach people, but we love the beaches of the panhandle of Florida (Destin, Panama City, etc), Sanibel island, Tampa Bay area beaches etc. I am not trying to make anyone mad here, just stating that many do not like HHI. If you are used to beach resorts where you can drive along the ocean enjoying the views for miles and resort areas where all of the condos are ocean front, HHI will probably not be your cup of tea.
> 
> It seems to me, that you weren't given much, if any, information on the myriad things to do on Hilton Head. It wouldn't change your opinion of the beaches, which are nice, but not in the same league as Destin. But perhaps engaging in some other activities that everybody who goes to Hilton Head regularly knows about, would change your view. Or, Perhaps not.
> We had a company award trip to HHI a few years ago after going to Destin Florida the prior year, and the person who planned the HHI trip got blasted with complaints. He said that was the first and probably the last company trip we will have there, and we stayed oceanfront at the Westin Hilton head Island resort and Spa. It was a fantastic resort but once you left the resort there wasn't much to do on the Island outside of golf. We are going to Destin at the Sandestin Hilton again this year and the company said that this is the number one requested award location (we alternate locations each year between places like Destin, Panama City,Gatlinburg, Washington DC, New Orleans,Orlando, HHI, etc).
> ...



I can relate to the beach. It isn't pure white, and the water can be murky. However, I have been to Gulf Shores, and destin, and I still favor Hilton Head. In addition to the activities you mentioned, we have: Eaten at world-class restaurants, gone on horseback rides in the forest, kayaked in Broad Creek, taken many boat tours of the low country, visited the great city of Savannah, attended a world-class golf tournament, attended a world-class tennis tournament, gone crabbing in my own development, visited ancient ruins at Daufuskie Island, etc. etc. I have been to Gulf Shores twice and Destin once. The beaches and water are  better there than Hilton Head. Other than that, FOR ME, Hilton Head is the superior resort experience.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been going to HHI for 21 years ago as of yesterday (we honeymooned there).  We're fortunate that my husband's uncle bought a villa in Sea Pines, back when the island was still largely undeveloped, so we get to stay there for free. I've seen HHI change quite a bit through the last two decades, most of it for the worse, but some of it for the better.  

Much of what makes HHI awesome is its location and ecology.  It's far enough south to enjoy warm or mildly hot weather most of the year, but far enough north to mainly spare it the brutal summers. Yes, it can get very hot and humid in the summer, especially the end of July and early August, but you'll rarely get an entire week of daily 95-100 degree temperatures. The norm is high 80s or low 90's, which coupled with a constant ocean breeze can be comfortable even in July. So the weather is as close to ideal as you'll find on the East Coast.  

Another great thing about HHI is that it's a barrier island.  By definition, barrier islands have great diverse ecologies.  On the ocean side, you get long stretches of sandy beaches and natural dunes, which make great homes for crabs, pelicans, and loggerhead turtles.  In the middle you have extremely flat topography (which make great golf courses) and fresh water ponds,  which are homes to alligators, blue heron, fish, and snakes.  Running through the middle you have tidal creeks, and on the mainland side, you have salt marshes and a calm sound, which makes a great home for fish, shark, and pods of dolphin.  So it's naturally beautiful.  I'll never tire of watching the sun set over Calibogue Sound.  One poster said that the beaches are dirty.  To me, that's akin to saying Hawaii is dirty because no one has removed all the black lava rocks.  Untouched nature is part of its unique charm.   

The original development was comprised of several very heavily regulated plantations, which were created with the goal of striking the right balance between nature and development.  One great thing they regulated was new construction.  They had to use natural materials (e.g. wood) and paint schemes that blended in with the environment. No neon signs were allowed at all, the wood signs could not be elevated over a certain height or bigger than a certain square footage.  The end result is marvelous because it allows you to enjoy the scenery, even at night, without neon signs competing for your attention. (Destin, I'm glaring at you.) 

My personal favorite thing about the plantations are the paved bike paths which meander throughout and are canopied by acres of live oak trees draped with Spanish Moss.  Riding bikes is synonymous with Hilton Head in my mind and I can't imagine staying somewhere that wasn't bike path accessible.  There are very few days that go by where we don't enjoy a family bike ride or two. 

That all being said, HHI is not for everyone.  If you are into nature and being outside, it's ideal.  We bike, kayak, swim, sunbathe, boat, play tennis, play bocce ball on the beach, walk or jog on the bike paths or beach, go sailing, go on nature tours, etc.  If you're not into outdoor activities, or if you're physically incapable of doing such, I could see where HHI would be a snooze fest. There's just not a whole lot to do on HHI inside aside from eating.  I think there's one movie theatre on the entire island.  One year we ended up packing up and heading to the Great Smokey Mountains mid-week because the forecast called for a drizzling rain every day thanks to a hurricane that had fizzled out, and there were only so many rounds of Candy Land that my nerves could take. 

Downsides:

If you're a minority, I can see how HHI could be daunting.  It's in the South, remember, and the class system is alive and well there.  For a long, long time the working class was almost exclusively black and the visitors were exclusively white.  A lot of the maintenance men are now Mexican (ah, diversity!) but it's still unusual to see a black family vacationing on Hilton Head.  

Another drawback is that it's very expensive.   Remember that the target audience when it was first developed were well-heeled golfers. Restaurants aren't too bad now that there's a lot more of them, but water activities can run a pretty penny.  I've gone on sailing and deep-sea fishing trips in Hawaii that were far cheaper than in Hilton Head.   The one truly reasonably priced activity we've found is kayaking, provided you find a mom-and-pop outfit that isn't run out of one of the main marinas.  The good thing is that the free things, such as biking, hiking, and body surfing balance out the budget. 

In recent years, HHI has become depressingly over-developed IMO.  For those who haven't been visiting for years, perhaps it's not as painful to see the loads and loads of cars that can come through in one given day, but it is for me.  Sea Pines recently has allowed lots to be subdivided, which has added to over-crowding, especially in the summer.  So I strongly recommend that you visit in April/May/early June or September/October (when the kids are in school), if at all possible.  I'd hate to imagine people's reactions if summertime is their first impressions of the place.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is a wonderful thread to read for people on the west coast.  Now I have to see how far apart HH is from Panama beach.    Both locations look very nice.  Could that be done in two weeks?  Is the month October safe for hurricanes and jelly fish?  October is a great month in southern CA.


----------



## jme (Apr 25, 2010)

iconnections said:


> This is a wonderful thread to read for people on the west coast.  Now I have to see how far apart HH is from Panama beach.    Both locations look very nice.  Could that be done in two weeks?  Is the month October safe for hurricanes and jelly fish?  October is a great month in southern CA.



What month isn't nice in southern California?

As for October in Hilton Head, anything could happen but seldom does. That's hurricane season for the east coast, but HH has not been affected in many decades, to my knowledge. October is an ideal time at HH. 

Jellyfish? It hasn't been noticeable to us ever, at any time, and certainly doesn't affect anything we do, so I'm not sure how to answer that....other people have reported jellyfish, some say a lot, but I've personally not seen it.  (love is blind?) You may run into a few washed up onto the beach while walking, so I assume they're also in the water, but even with our two kids, now college-age, they never experienced them growing up while on HH vacations several times a year, and they spent a lot of time in the water.  

It's supposedly a summer problem primarily, isn't it?  My feeling is that you will never notice it, period, unless you stay in the ocean all day. Then the occasional jellyfish may brush by you.....I've not had that happen to me or my family in 20 years.  

For the real bummer, Panama City, Fl (is that what you mean by "Panama"?) is an 8-hour drive, according to Googlemaps. It's doable, but you'll miss a good bit of the 1st check-out day driving to the second destination. I wouldn't let that deter me, tho. BTW, those two destinations are soooooo different.  Funny, but we did a similar thing in California, traveling from one place to the other for different weeks, and it worked out great.  Love the Newport Marriott resort....gorgeous area..... best, jme


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank jme for your great report. Staying with the coastal area, we dread the gray May and June gloom. It may be earlier or later in the season but the sun will not come out until the afternoon or not until late in the day but it keeps it cool on the coast while five or six miles inland, it is scorching hot already.

The coast seems to be the warmest in September. October was our favorite month for staying at our little timeshare condo in Laguna Beach but we got in the worst Californian fires the last couple of years so go later in the year now but it has been colder and windier. It all depends the weather.

We just got back from a month on Maui and I couldn't believe how cool and windy it was but I met several snowbirds who thought that the weather was beautiful so there is no answer.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 25, 2010)

jme said:


> What month isn't nice in southern California?
> 
> As for October in Hilton Head, anything could happen but seldom does. That's hurricane season for the east coast, but HH has not been affected in many decades, to my knowledge. October is an ideal time at HH.
> 
> ...



Here's what a local told me about hurricanes and HHI.  There is a coral reef barrier offshore that helps steer the hurricanes away.  Not sure if that is true or not.  We used to live in Tampa, and the first year I was there I worried nervously about hurricanes.  The 2nd yr, then the 3rd yr, less and less.  Growing up in SW OH, every spring is tornado season.  I am used to that, so the "threat" of tornadoes in spring is just part of the territory.  Of course it wasn't until I lived in Kansas City that I realized what "tornado alley" really meant!  The people there don't flinch at all at a tornado watch and hardly at a tornado warning in the forecast.  Saying there's a tornado watch in KC in the spring is like saying there's a forecast for snow in Buffalo!  Speaking of Buffalo, lived there too.  6-12 inches of snow is a day at the beach for them in winter.  BUT, I've seen tornado watches freak out a few of my co-workers when I was there, because tornadoes are a rarity.  It's all what you're used to.  I would not let hurricane season scare me away, any more than I would let tornado season in tornado alley (though I do try to avoid SNOW SEASON in Buffalo!  brrrrr.....)

As far as jelly fish, we spent alot of time in the water last summer, and we were all stung, even my then 8 year old.  Not to make light of jellyfish, but these particular stings were a minor annoyance.  They burned for awhile, but that was it.  My DD was a bit freaked out when daddy brought back pics from his morning walk several times...a rather large, dead stingray, a small, dead shark.  It made her think about what was sharing the water with her!


----------



## grest (Apr 25, 2010)

We love the ocean, and had heard so many wonderful things about HHI that we scheduled a week there.  The beach was lovely, but this place just was not for us.  Maybe it was the people we met...it just seemed that if you weren't into shopping and/or golf, this wasn't the place for you...or us, as it were.  For many, this is just about nirvana.  We have friends who have since moved there and love it.  For us, it didn't fit.  It didn't  feel particularly friendly.  We like some of the beaches in Maine, but we're originally from there.  And we like some of the Florida beaches as well.  The best thing to do is to go and see how it works for you.  Hope you enjoy the investigative process!


----------



## Courts (Apr 26, 2010)

Relaxing as many others have said, is THE word on HHI.

We did not stay in a timeshare on HHI, but we stayed at the Westin Hilton head Island resort and Spa. Walked on the beach and spent a lot of time around the pool at the Westin relaxing and being pampered.  

Took the trolley tour which was disappointing for the most part except for a short stop at Harbour Town. 

Everything is s-p-r-e-a-d out. Relax around the pool, walk the beach, high end shopping, and restaurants, that's pretty much all there is unless you golf.  


.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 28, 2010)

iconnections said:


> This is a wonderful thread to read for people on the west coast.  Now I have to see how far apart HH is from Panama beach.    Both locations look very nice.  Could that be done in two weeks?  Is the month October safe for hurricanes and jelly fish?  October is a great month in southern CA.



We've visited HHI both in September and October.   Cool mornings so a jacket (and sometimes gloves) for a walk on the beach was necessary in October.   For the September trip we just missed Tropical Storm Tami.   The people who had the week before us spent much of it with rain.   If you do a bit of a search for hurricane history in South Carolina you'll see that there have been some in October.   It's not just the hurricanes that hit the island which will affect your vacation, it's also the ones that pass by or even the many tropical storms of the season that don't get a lot of press.  

What about visiting during California's May/June gloom.   May is beautiful on HHI.   Before hurricane season begins.   It's also before most school's let out so it's not as crowded (except for Memorial Day weekend).  

If I was coming all the way from California for a 2 week beach trip (Panama and HHI) I'd book the second week a day after my first week's check out.   That way I could stop part way for a day trip in a town that offered something of interest to me.   Something like this:  http://www.okeswamp.com/index.htm  Another town on this route is:  http://www.thomasvillega.com/ 
It doesn't add much driving time but gives you a back roads view of Georgia.     The next morning you get up early and arrive for the other half of your vacation without missing a day at the resort.  

For the jelly fish. . .well we've seen lots washed up on shore during our different stays.   Plenty of people still out in the water.   Pack Adolph's meat tenderizer in your beach bag and you'll be prepared.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quilter said:


> For the jelly fish. . .well we've seen lots washed up on shore during our different stays.   Plenty of people still out in the water.   Pack Adolph's meat tenderizer in your beach bag and you'll be prepared.



Meat tenderizer?  I wouldn't think jelly fish would be hard to chew...?


----------



## Quilter (Apr 30, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Meat tenderizer?  I wouldn't think jelly fish would be hard to chew...?



Sea gulls don't seem to have a problem poking through them


----------

